# If you could master any two MA what would it be?



## qwerty (Mar 13, 2015)

Two and Two only!
I'd go for CCK Taiji mantis and BJJ 
I love the taiji mantis philosophy of speed, precision and sticking to ones opponent, and I like the grappling and groundwork of BJJ


----------



## Drose427 (Mar 13, 2015)

Our Moo Duk Kwan TSD (using our because I know other MDK TSD schools do things differently) and BJJ.

Good Striking from TSD
Good Ground from BJJ
Good Standing Grappling from both


----------



## qwerty (Mar 13, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Our Moo Duk Kwan TSD (using our because I know other MDK TSD schools do things differently) and BJJ.
> 
> Good Striking from TSD
> Good Ground from BJJ
> Good Standing Grappling from both


Nice


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2015)

Taijiquan and Baguazhang


----------



## qwerty (Mar 13, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Taijiquan and Baguazhang


I see you like internal styles


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 13, 2015)

Are we talking about instant mastery via genie wishes or about the real world achievements we are slowly working towards?

If it's genie wishes, I'll take judo and boxing. I'd love to have the skill without years of being slammed on the ground and punched in the head and the physical consequences thereof.

If we're talking real world, I don't think I'll ever truly master even one art, but I do have hopes of becoming a pretty good BJJ coach one day.


----------



## qwerty (Mar 13, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Are we talking about instant mastery via genie wishes or about the real world achievements we are slowly working towards?
> 
> If it's genie wishes, I'll take judo and boxing. I'd love to have the skill without years of being slammed on the ground and punched in the head and the physical consequences thereof.
> 
> If we're talking real world, I don't think I'll ever truly master even one art, but I do have hopes of becoming a pretty good BJJ coach one day.


This is instant wishes
I guess real life has a lot of twists turns, conditioning etc. 
But this is just whatever you want to learn


----------



## Instructor (Mar 13, 2015)

Hapkido and....... Hapkido...


----------



## qwerty (Mar 13, 2015)

Instructor said:


> Hapkido and....... Hapkido...


You must have a strong passion for....let me guess....hapkido?


----------



## Instructor (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol... Don't get me started.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 13, 2015)

Well and I list it twice because sometimes it feels like I am learning more than one style at the same time.  Hapkido has a lot going on.


----------



## qwerty (Mar 13, 2015)

Instructor said:


> Well and I list it twice because sometimes it feels like I am learning more than one style at the same time.  Hapkido has a lot going on.


I guess hapkido is both a striking and grappling art


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 13, 2015)

qwerty said:


> This is instant wishes


I think I'm going to change my answer to Judo and Dog Brothers martial arts. Instead of magically gaining the skill while sparing myself the being slammed and punched in the head, I can magically gain the skill while sparing myself the being slammed and hit in the head with heavy sticks. That's an even better deal!


----------



## qwerty (Mar 13, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think I'm going to change my answer to Judo and Dog Brothers martial arts. Instead of magically gaining the skill while sparing myself the being slammed and punched in the head, I can magically gain the skill while sparing myself the being slammed and hit in the head with heavy sticks. That's an even better deal!


Haha


----------



## Instructor (Mar 13, 2015)

qwerty said:


> I guess hapkido is both a striking and grappling art


 
Yes and it's possible to master each and still not be able to blend the two together in a functional package, it takes lots of work.  But that is why I love it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2015)

qwerty said:


> I see you like internal styles



Yup, done Taijiquan for over 20 years and Xingyiquan for several years and baguazhang not so much but some.


----------



## Spinedoc (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, I'm torn….I could pick Ameri-Dote……or…

Nah, I'll stick with Aikido and Iaido. Thankfully, studying both arts has given me more than enough to study for the rest of my lifetime….and then some.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Ameridote and Sinanju. Absolutely.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 13, 2015)

Pekiti-Tirsia and Combat Submission Wrestling


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm inclined to go the Ameridote, Sinanju route myself. Unless.....

Maybe the combo of this -






-coupled with great basketball ball handling skills. Then I could just juke down the street and knock down all kinds of bad guys with some serious panache. I might even wear a cool hat.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 14, 2015)

Xingyiquan and Mantis Kung Fu.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Iaido and Tai Chi


----------



## Argus (Mar 15, 2015)

Does anyone ever really, truly, "master" an art? 

But, hey. That's a hard question. I suppose... Wing Chun, and... perhaps a Filipino system. Only just getting exposed to Pekiti Tirsia and Lameco, though.

There's so much good stuff out there, though. Aikido, Taijiquan, Xingyiquan, HEMA, numerous koryu arts, defensive/tactical pistol/carbine, and who knows what else that I'd love to train in. I think I'd almost rather be a "jack of all trades, master of none," but, I definitely seek to reach a certain level of competence and understanding in whatever arts I pursue.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 15, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Our Moo Duk Kwan TSD (using our because I know other MDK TSD schools do things differently) and BJJ.
> 
> Good Striking from TSD
> Good Ground from BJJ
> Good Standing Grappling from both


|
I think this is an excellent choice for many, including especially MMA competitors.  I think your striking style is way under-represented, though not in my locale.  Myself, I would prefer Judo because I believe in staying closer to the Japanese in this area.  Nonetheless, it's very hard to argue other than for BJJ.
|
One question, I wasn't aware of the emphasis on standing grappling in TSD.  Maybe this is something I should consider....
|
EDIT: What appeals to you about the TSD striking conventions?


----------



## geezer (Mar 15, 2015)

Argus said:


> ... Wing Chun, and... perhaps a Filipino system. Only just getting exposed to Pekiti Tirsia and Lameco...
> 
> There's so much good stuff out there, though....



Ahhh. I can agree with that. For me it's also Ving Tsun and FMA. If I had more time I'd also get some grappling in. There's a great BJJ school down the road a piece...

BTW am I the only one _so immature_ that I have trouble with the name _LAME-_CO????    

...Couldn't they at least write it La-Me-Co? ....No disrespect to the late Guro Edgar Sulite. A great master by all accounts.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 16, 2015)

Viking Berzerker Fighting and Tetragrammaton Gun Katas, the ultimate cross training 

Actually I already train in Karate and Ju Jitsu so that would be my answer. Tai Chi and Kali would be on the wish list.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 16, 2015)

At this point I'd like to change my selection.

It'd be Sambo and Russian Systema.


----------



## MJS (Mar 16, 2015)

qwerty said:


> Two and Two only!
> I'd go for CCK Taiji mantis and BJJ
> I love the taiji mantis philosophy of speed, precision and sticking to ones opponent, and I like the grappling and groundwork of BJJ



I'd go for Kyokushin and BJJ.  I like the hard core mentality of Kyokushin and BJJ..well, when it comes to ground work, it's at the top of the list.


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 16, 2015)

BJJ or sambo for the ground work. There's a lot more options for good standup I think: mantis, Muay thai, Chen taiji, xingyi, etc. I'm studying BJJ but I've seen sambo to also be incredibly effective. For the stand up, I don't think anything stands up to Muay thai for striking. That being said, I like trapping, footwork, control, and even some grappling in the standup which can be seen in mantis, taiji, etc.


----------



## BeeBrian (Mar 17, 2015)

Grappling and Boxing.

Grappling because of a lot of reasons.

Boxing because it is extremely practical and lethal, especially if I'm wearing SAP gloves.


----------



## LibbyW (Mar 17, 2015)

Suiō-ryū Iai Kenpō and probably hapkido.
After seeing Hwang In-shik in The Young Master....well, how could I not want to be that badass?

L


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 17, 2015)

Okinawan Karate or Chinese Karate.
|
I would buttress my traditional style of karate by cross-training one or more the the older, originating styles of karate.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Taijiquan and Baguazhang



I'm going to change this and refine it, that is if two different styles of the same art fall under "any two MA"

Yang Taijiquan
Sun Taijiquan

If that is not allowed it is still Taiji and Bagua, but it would be Yang Taijiquan and Cheng Baguazhang


----------



## qwerty (Mar 18, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm going to change this and refine it, that is if two different styles of the same art fall under "any two MA"
> 
> Yang Taijiquan
> Sun Taijiquan
> ...


Nice


----------



## danny86 (Mar 21, 2015)

Jujitsu - Ninjutsu!!


----------



## qwerty (Mar 21, 2015)

danny86 said:


> Jujitsu - Ninjutsu!!


Traditional or modern


----------



## danny86 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi! Modern a guess..


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2015)

Although I cannot argue with Dirty Dog's pairings, I'd have to go with Taekwondo and BJJ.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ameridote and Sinanju. Absolutely.



As much as I like and respect Master Ken, I would have to go with Sinanju.  Knocking bullets aside into a pile?  How cool is that?  



Instructor said:


> Yes and it's possible to master each and still not be able to blend the two together in a functional package, it takes lots of work.  But that is why I love it.



In the Hapkido I studied, striking was never an end to itself.  It was normally paired with something else such as a block, unless we were the attacker for someone else to practice.  But we did have our strikes, but even then it was normally a double hit, say to a hand or wrist, then to another part of the body.

I always did think strikes weren't emphasized enough though, that I agree with.  Luckily for me, I had previously studied TKD, so `I had some idea how to make kicks and strikes more effective.

As to what two for me?  Like Instructor; Hapkido and Hapkido.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 6, 2015)

Being a Korean stylist already, I appreciate Sinaju's "wrist tap" to put women into a state bliss. I tried it on my wife. She shoved me & said, "get off me!" I need more practice, apparently.


----------



## David43515 (Apr 7, 2015)

Cheng Bagua Zhang and Illustisumo Kali


----------



## qwerty (Apr 7, 2015)

David43515 said:


> Cheng Bagua Zhang and Illustisumo Kali


Nice mix of internal and external there


----------



## blindsage (Apr 7, 2015)

Taijiquan and Systema.


----------



## crazydiamond (Apr 7, 2015)

I choose to practice the martial art I would like to master - JKD Concepts (Inosanto).  Its a Mixed martial arts and I like having various components (Wing Chun, Muay thai, FMA/Kali, Boxing, Silat, BJJ) within it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 8, 2015)

Karate and Ju Jitsu. That's what I would master.


----------



## qwerty (Apr 9, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> I choose to practice the martial art I would like to master - JKD Concepts (Inosanto).  Its a Mixed martial arts and I like having various components (Wing Chun, Muay thai, FMA/Kali, Boxing, Silat, BJJ) within it.


What kinds?


----------



## colemcm (Apr 9, 2015)

Yang Tai Chi Chuan and BJJ.


----------



## Balrog (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll say Taekwondo and then something like Escrima.


----------



## qwerty (Apr 14, 2015)

Balrog said:


> I'll say Taekwondo and then something like Escrima.


Nice balance of arms and legs


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 15, 2015)

Fun thread.

If I had to pick any two, I'd like to master the Grosse Messer as detailed by Johannes Leckuchner in his manuscript of 1483. That is the most sophisticated system of the single handed sword use I have ever seen, even more so that than the famous I.33 manual on sword & buckler. Simply fantastic stuff... unparalleled, really. After that, I'd like to master Catch Wrestling, because Catch is awesome.


----------



## Laplace_demon (May 1, 2015)

Muay Thai and Submission Wrestling.


----------



## Chrisoro (May 2, 2015)

If we are talking true mastery, not just a blackbelt(or even a high black belt given after years of comitment), I would choose Judo and and some kind of Kali/Eskrima. Judo has good enough groundfighting for self defense use against almost anyone(the probability of getting into a street groundfight with a BJJ blackbelt is pretty much non-existent, especially since I don't streetfight). It also has great standing grappling techniques, concepts and principles, which in my opinion is more relevant for self defence than something more focused on groundfighting. For those of you who instantly wants to shout the old mantra "most fights go to the ground!", my answer is that the primary reason that fights end up on the ground, is because of pretty much non-existing takedown defence on the part of one or both participants. And takedown defense is something that you get very, very good at when training judo.

Eskrima adds usefull weapon techniques than can easily be used with a variety of improvised weapons, which can be found almost anywhere if one cares to look. I have no plans of ever competing in MMA, and in a real self defense situation, I would always prefer to use a weapon of some kind instead of fighting unarmed, if I had the choice.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 3, 2015)

Chrisoro said:


> If we are talking true mastery, not just a blackbelt(or even a high black belt given after years of comitment), I would choose Judo and and some kind of Kali/Eskrima.



Good choices given your reason for training. I can't disagree. I do Judo among other things now, and did Arnis as a youngster. Judo is great, especially up here in Canada since you can count on an attacker wearing a jacket for a lot of the year. FMA is always a good choice for weapons training.


----------



## BMhadoken (May 4, 2015)

Judo or some style of Jujutsu, because good principles for empty-handed defense.

Eishin-ryu or Shinto-ryu, because weapons are fun.


----------



## PiedmontChun (Dec 2, 2015)

Wing Tsun, and then it is a toss up between Judo or BJJ to complement.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm going to go against the grain here.

As I understand it, the game is to choose any two martial arts that I would be granted instant 'mastery' of via genie wishes, right?

In that case, I would choose none.

It is the struggle to learn that makes it worth knowing.  No struggle, no value.  Empty mastery would not satisfy me.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 2, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here.
> 
> As I understand it, the game is to choose any two martial arts that I would be granted instant 'mastery' of via genie wishes, right?
> 
> ...


Interesting idea. I had not thought of that. Instantly achieving something takes away the effort, and the idea that you have actually achieved anything. Just like infinite life is the same as death. Thank you for helping open doors in my mind ☺


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here.
> 
> As I understand it, the game is to choose any two martial arts that I would be granted instant 'mastery' of via genie wishes, right?
> 
> ...



That was not my take on the question, I took it as any 2 styles you wanted to train to become good at.... admittedly I did initially I avoided the whole "Mastery" thing, and still do, because I frankly do not think it is possible.


But with that said I have changed my thinking since I last posted....Taijiquan is still one of them but I would change Baguazhang to Jeet Kune Do


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 2, 2015)

qwerty said:


> Interesting idea. I had not thought of that. Instantly achieving something takes away the effort, and the idea that you have actually achieved anything. Just like infinite life is the same as death. Thank you for helping open doors in my mind ☺



This is a dumb example, but it's one that happened to me as a child and I remember it well.  I wanted a bicycle.  My parents encouraged me to mow lawns, deliver newspapers, and do odd jobs to save the money to buy one.  I did.  It took all summer, but I bought a brand new Schwinn.  That Christmas, my sisters were each given a bicycle by my parents.

Their bicycles were rusting to pieces in the back yard a year later.  I still had my bicycle and was riding it up until I got my driver's license and was going to high school.

You value the things you have something personal invested in.  When things are given to you, you tend to value them less.  Maybe not always true, but it was a pretty clear example to me.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 2, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> That was not my take on the question, I took it as any 2 styles you wanted to train to become good at.... admittedly I did initially I avoided the whole "Mastery" thing, and still do, because I frankly do not think it is possible.



Likewise, I think 'mastery' is not possible, but I wasn't going to quibble with that.  However, I also realized some time ago that I don't train to become good at my chosen style of martial arts.  I will hopefully improve, but that's not even high on the list of the reasons why I train now.  It's incidental.  Being on the path is far more important to me than getting any specific place.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 2, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here.
> 
> As I understand it, the game is to choose any two martial arts that I would be granted instant 'mastery' of via genie wishes, right?


I didn't get that impression at all.
The original question was. "If you could master..."
It doesn't ask if you were given or granted mastery.



Bill Mattocks said:


> It is the struggle to learn that makes it worth knowing.  No struggle, no value.


Agreed.


Bill Mattocks said:


> Likewise, I think 'mastery' is not possible, but I wasn't going to quibble with that.


Agreed. It is a constant refinement and growth.



Bill Mattocks said:


> Being on the path is far more important to me than getting any specific place.


Enjoy the journey, have fun, practice, be honest in your assessment of yourself, improvement will happen.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 2, 2015)

Danny T said:


> I didn't get that impression at all.
> The original question was. "If you could master..."
> It doesn't ask if you were given or granted mastery.



The OP modified his statement: _"This is instant wishes"_



> Enjoy the journey, have fun, practice, be honest in your assessment of yourself, improvement will happen.



I believe that also.  But whether or not improvement happens, I'm not concerned with it.  It's not my goal, it's a side-effect.


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 2, 2015)

Kenpo and Judo.


----------



## Koshiki (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah, I think instant mastery would be pretty fun for a month or so, but really, it's not the _being_ good that I love about the martial arts, it's the _getting_ good.

Anyway, to actually answer the question, and assuming my own art is out of the question... (Because, I mean, obviously the one I'm training in is the one I'm most interested and invested in improving in.)

For martial-y martial art purposes the two arts that have always most attracted me are Win Tsun and Goju Ryu. Love 'em from the extremely limited experiences I've had. They just mesh well with my understanding of and preferences for the martial arts.

For art-y martial art purposes, some form of Taiji Chuan and Baguazhang, especially the Bagua. Gosh, that stuff is beautiful to watch.


----------



## BillK (Feb 8, 2016)

Shaolin White Crane Gongfu and Gracie Ju Jitsu.


----------



## MMAexamined (Feb 10, 2016)

I wanted to write BJJ and aikido... but after reading all those fancy disciplines you mentioned... I'm not going too deep into this


----------



## Ironbear24 (Feb 10, 2016)

Kenpo karate and Judo.


----------

